# Hostel locations in Melbourne suburbs



## Ashalind (Jul 27, 2015)

Hi, I was just wondering if there were any hostels in the Eastern Suburbs, ie close to Ringwood or Knox, or are they mostly all based around the CBD? I did have a very quick search on google maps but it didn't yield any results.

Cheers
Rhiannon


----------

